
Feedback on  Mac CLI (command line tools for developers) - compassios
https://github.com/guarinogabriel/Mac-CLI
======
compassios
A week ago, a Github user had a fantastic idea: To implement modularity and
plugins to be able to extend Mac CLI by adding new plugins or add new commands
on the existing plugins.

I refactored the code to have a modular structure and now each of the commands
is separated into plugins on the /mac-cli/plugins folder.

Since the modularity and plugins elevate Mac CLI to the next level, I would
like to ask for your feedback to see what could be the next steps for the
command line tool.

Thanks a lot for your time.

